
ReasonML: OCaml-like language by Facebook that compiles to JavaScript - sdegutis
https://reasonml.github.io/en/
======
sdegutis
I came across this briefly a few months ago when it was first announced, but I
didn't realize just how powerful this idea is until I tried moving to
TypeScript and running into its many features[1]. If TypeScript is an
improvement over JavaScript, ReasonML seems like it _might be_ the next step
towards (pragmatic) perfection. It's very exciting!

[1]
[https://github.com/Microsoft/TypeScript/wiki/FAQ](https://github.com/Microsoft/TypeScript/wiki/FAQ)

